

Anonymous Scheduling Program? - meetingplace559

Is anyone familiar with an open source program or customizable software I can use to allow two users to schedule a meeting and confirm the timing anonymously?  Thinking something like a forum where both sides can post when they are free/available anonymously and then each side can confirm the agreed upon meeting time.  Would be nice for users not to have to create a new account with the provider but if they have to that's ok too.  Thanks
======
Travis
I'm not sure how anonymous this is, but <http://whenisgood.net/> works pretty
well for this general type of task.

